# Is relabelling legal?



## adnankhan (Aug 25, 2016)

We relabel lots of readymade stocks for our clients, but I recently heard that rebelling branded apparels are is illegal under US and EU laws, can anyone give me insight?


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

Are you talking about legitimate re labelling or counterfeiting?


----------



## adnankhan (Aug 25, 2016)

PatWibble said:


> Are you talking about legitimate re labelling or counterfeiting?


I'm talking about overstocks by brands. These are excess production from factories that we usually export. And sometimes our clients ask us to relabel them.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You should contact the appropriate authorities in Bangladesh and ask.

It is not illegal in the U.S. but you're not there.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

In EU it will depend if it comes direct from the brand or if it is just over production by the factory that manufactured it. If the brand has sold off their excess stock then it is not illegal.

If the factory sells it off because it has made 5 or 10% too much, it must be done in such a way that it can in no way be associated with the brand - ie labels and distinguishing marks removed. This is because the stock in question has never belonged to the brand owner, and even if it is made in a legitimate factory it is not 'official' stock & would be treated as counterfeit.

If you can remove all labels and distinguishing marks ( including zippers, buttons, prints etc) then you can do what you want with it.


----------

